# rpc server failure



## denise1770 (Mar 25, 2009)

i would like to know what causes the rpc server to fail and the ip address to become all zeros. i am being blamed for this happening to my sisters computer because we shared the same ethernet cable to use internet without having a router. would sharing the cable cause this problem? I have a hard time believing it does.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If your not using a router then you should be doing the following -

Turn off PC.
Turn off Modem.
Turn on Modem.
Wait a minute or so.
Turn on PC.
Login and use the internet

You should do this each time you swap the ethernet cable. The reason is without a router your PC is essentially taking that IP the cable/dsl company is giving. Sometimes just swapping the cable works but usually you want ot reset the setup.


----------

